# Hardy Siding bid



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm looking at a job tomorrow - 2 story house (don't know s/f yet) and they want a bid on siding/soffit

how the heck do you bid soffit? I'm thinking, call a soffit guy

they want Hardy plank - and they currenty have red cedar

i've bid new construction here before at 2.50 s/f for labor for the Hardy - then it goes up a little over 8'

i'm thinking 1.00 / sf for the siding demo. Plus a couple of Dump Fees

how'm I doing? what's the market/pricing like in your area?

i haven't seen the job yet, so I don't know how 'detailed' the work will be.

any input is much appreciated

MHM
N Central Florida


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

MHMConstruction said:


> how the heck do you bid soffit?


Amount of soffit required plus trim, plus however long it will take you? Is there another way?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Thats a fairly straight forward bid.

Nothing complicated about it.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Florida prices from what I've read on this forum can be high or low depending on area-not sure how that relates to you. I might charge $65/sq to demo and haul off-if the job is large enough getting a rolloff may be helpful. I've seen prices of $3-3.50/LF for soffit-if holes need to be cut that ups the cost and don't forget to add in fascia and new gutters. You may not be able to add soffit w/o taking the gutters down to redo the fascia.


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

72 Chevy -

You mean $65 for 10 feet by 10 feet, right?

MHM


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he means 100sf for $65.

Which is a SQ.

Did you look at the job in person?

Anymore detail work etc...?


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

Yea my partner and I went and checked it out yesterday. We did our measurements, etc. - it came out to around 2500 s/f of siding.

So, at 2.50 s/f to install = $6250
Demo, $65/square = $1625


Plus a few dump fees - 

The trim looked good, so we're gonna keep that up I think.

Am I forgetting anything????

MHM


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Does your install price, include any scaffolding, nails etc...?

Who is going to paint the siding once installed?


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

includes nails - not using scaffolding

painter will paint when it's hung - not I


----------



## Betterhomes (Oct 25, 2007)

How many inches is the soffit? If 12" or less price sounds good. If 12"- 24" charge dbl, and triple if over 24". 

Buy the prepainted Hardi. factory paint job last about 15 years. My supplier in MD stocks the 8 1/4" Cedar Mill Hardi for $115 sq. My installer charges $$150-200sq., depending on the size of the job.


----------



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

MHMConstruction said:


> 72 Chevy -
> 
> You mean $65 for 10 feet by 10 feet, right?
> 
> MHM


That's a good one....:clap:


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Better figure good for the height. Had a job at $250sq go from an estimated dream job to a regular paying blah job. Scaffolding, walkboards, ladder jacks, time wasted dropping your hammer from 20'+ takes more time than you think. Have thought about $250 base + $2 extra per foot above ground. So if the job was 25' to the soffit at the highest point it would be $250 + $50(height difference)= $300


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

*For the record,*

I know this post is a little old but.......

I get $500 to $600 a square for a total tear off and replacement with Hardie siding around here. Includes removal and replacement of EVERYTHING. All materials included, primed or color plus.


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

In IL, siding guys charge 365 dollars a square for hardy board. I have found hardy board is not that good there are much better products that a bundle 5 pieces 12 foot long one guy can carry over his shoulder and it will not break. If you would like more info on it, let me know the stuff i put up on a flip house i own was 110 dollars a square.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

HallisseyDesign said:


> In IL, siding guys charge 365 dollars a square for hardy board. I have found hardy board is not that good there are much better products that a bundle 5 pieces 12 foot long one guy can carry over his shoulder and it will not break. If you would like more info on it, let me know the stuff i put up on a flip house i own was 110 dollars a square.


Is it cementious siding? My supplier told me about some new stuff they will be carrying soon. He said it's a little easier to handle, but the stuff is from somewhere in Asia.


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

Jason W said:


> Is it cementious siding? My supplier told me about some new stuff they will be carrying soon. He said it's a little easier to handle, but the stuff is from somewhere in Asia.


No the stuff I used is made in america it is painted twice and it has a 25 year warranty on it. There is also another one I have not used it is called niciha siding. It is extremely good too. When I do fiber cement siding on houses I also buy a 12 inch dry concrete blade and put it on my chop saw so the cutting goes that much faster.


----------

